# Sun Chlorella?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Has anyone heard of this? People are constantly telling me how they used to be sick like me, and now they are cured by whatever pill or supplement. The most recent one I was told was this - Sun Chlorella. I looked it up online, and it looks like another hokey thing, but before I write it off completely - Has anyone heard of it? Do any of you have personal experience with it? Probably not (I'd never even heard of it), but I figured it was worth asking about. Thanks!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bumpity bump.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

chlorella article from medical doctor http://www.health-books.com/NaturalHealth/...nggevity_p3.htm Yes, I just started taking it last week. They come in a little box and the tablets are very small. I think it holds great promise but it is very expensive. I am firmly convinced that mercury plays a role in our problems. I do not know to what extent but I think that any load that can be removed will help us. Chlorella is very good at absorbing mercury into its cell wall and carrying it out of the body. Chlorella has many other benefits besides binding mercury.I started taking blue-green algae (E3Live) Aphanizomenon flos-aquae (AFA) a month ago and it seems to be living up to its claim. However, of everything that I have ever tried nothing even comes close to ibsacol in terms of making a huge difference in my health. (although i think that mercury chelation --DMSA-- may match it) http://www.e3live.com/health/index.htm http://www.e3live.com/doctor.htm (this ivy league educated doctor speaks highly of it.)


----------

